# 

## Tomibi007

Poszukuje dobrej drabiny aluminiowej na budowę, trzy częściowej, może ma ktoś z Was jakieś porównanie, proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Tomibi007

Cena jaką chce wydać to, do 450 zł , co sądzicie o firmie Briks, pisze że polska i dobra , mam też inne firmy jak Alve, Aloss, bayersystem,krause czy ktoś może polecić , poradzić ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Alve, Aloss to wszystko jeden i ten sam chińczyk. Sam mam 3x9 Aloss (chyba, w każdym razie też na "A"), używam, nie narzekam, jest ok. 
Briks to też chińczyk ale "firmowany" przez polską firmę, o ile pamiętam, jeszcze chrzaniącą o "niemieckiej jakości". Sam wybierając drabinę z nich zrezygnowałem po znalezieniu w necie jobów jakie o nich pisali "wdzięczni klienci" zrobieni na szaro na warunkach gwarancji. Nawet nie chodzi o to, że drabina się zepsuła, chodziło bardziej o stosunek firmy do zgłoszenia gwarancyjnego, delikatnie mówiąc olewczy.

Krause to klasa sama w sobie, niestety za klasą idzie i cena. Jeśli trafisz na dobrą promocję, bierz i nie zastanawiaj się. 
Bayer system- nie znam.

----------


## Dafi Pe

http://www.bricoman.pl/pl/product/5/...i-krause-corda - nie robię reklamy, ale myślę, że +/- zmieścisz się w założonym budżecie. Polecam tę drabinę, bo jest poręczna, nie jest ciężka, lekko się rozkłada itp.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sonicsquad

Witam. Bayer system to także chińczyk. Krause ma serię corda, wytrzymałe i półprofesjonalne. Zdaje się że 3x11 to koszt około 400 zł.

----------


## Tomibi007

> http://www.bricoman.pl/pl/product/5/...i-krause-corda - nie robię reklamy, ale myślę, że +/- zmieścisz się w założonym budżecie. Polecam tę drabinę, bo jest poręczna, nie jest ciężka, lekko się rozkłada itp.
> Pozdrawiam


Jeśli masz tą drabinę , napisz czy jest stabilna przy max rozłożeniu, mam zamiar jednak kupić 3x9 , do środka się zmieści.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Nie mam tej drabiny, ale sporo na nich się napracowałem  :wink:  Jeśli chodzi o stabilność, to trzeba zachować zdrowy rozsądek, ale jak się ją rozsunęło prawie na maksa, oparło o ścianę i weszło, to było OK. Może faktycznie delikatnie się "trzęsła", ale to wszystkie tak mają  :wink:  Przy rozłożeniu w pozycji "A" i wysunięciu trzeciego elementu też nie było źle.

----------


## Sunsin

> Cena jaką chce wydać to, do 450 zł , co sądzicie o firmie Briks, pisze że polska i dobra , mam też inne firmy jak Alve, Aloss, bayersystem,krause czy ktoś może polecić , poradzić ?


Ogólnie przy wyborze drabiny warto zastanowić się nad tym do czego będzie nam potrzebna. Co jak co, ale drabiny aluminiowe to coś co kupujemy na lata, więc pierwszym elementem, który powinniśmy brać pod uwagę to wybierać takie które są wysokiej jakości. Wiadomo, że sprzęt bywa złośliwy, ale z tych firm, które przedstawiłeś zdecydowanie wybrał bym ALVE. Sam mam jeszcze na działce drabinę tej firmy i narzekać nie mogę.

----------


## luke_p

> Alve, Aloss to wszystko jeden i ten sam chińczyk.


Chyba jednak mylisz się kolego, akurat jestem ze śląska i znam firmę ALVE (mają siedzibę w Katowicach) i to jest POLSKI producent drabin aluminiowych a nie żaden chińczyk. Same już drabiny produkowane są w Europie, jakie kraje nie wiem ale do China im daleko. 

Sam posiadam suszarkę ogrodową, taką ogrodową (http://www.alve.pl/linia/drabiny-i-p...rodowa,246,378) oraz jedną drabinę głównie dla żony do firanek i poziom jakości jest naprawdę wysoki. Jak budowałem dom to kupiłem też taką dość wysoką drabinę Krause i jakość jest widoczna na korzyść ALVE.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, a z czego ów POLSKI producent owe drabiny produkuje? Gdzie kupuje profil używany do ich produkcji i jaki jest kraj pochodzenia owego profila?

----------


## luke_p

Produkuje je z aluminium to chyba oczywiste, profile pochodzą także z EUROPY. Aloss sprawdziłem i to jest marka, które produkuje w tych samych fabrykach co ALVE tylko na inny rynek. Zaś Briks to faktycznie tania chińszczyzna.

Wystarczy zaangażować Google i wszystko jest na tacy. Myślę że na dziś dla przeciętnego Kowalskiego to ALVE i KRAUSE - dwie najlepsze marki w rozsądnych cenach.

----------


## Sunsin

> Dobra, a z czego ów POLSKI producent owe drabiny produkuje? Gdzie kupuje profil używany do ich produkcji i jaki jest kraj pochodzenia owego profila?


No dobrze tylko zadaj sobie teraz pytanie, czy wolisz kupić takie drabiny ALVE, które są produkowane przez Polskiego producenta, jak kolega wyżej zauważył, czy chcesz kupić inne X, które są do naszego kraju eksportowane? Co rozumiem zarzutu odnośnie skąd pochodzą komponenty, to uważasz czy to będzie firma ALVE czy jaka kolwiek inna, że większość komponentów będzie skąd pochodzić? Taki jest rynek w tej chwili Chiny to jedna/szósta całej populacji więc nie dziw się, że praktycznie co drugi produkt jest z Chin, dlaczego? Bo w wielu innych krajach się ludziom pewnych rzeczy nie chce produkować, a Chińczycy produkują wszystko ot cała prawda. Po za tym nie zapominajmy o tym, że dużo zależy od tego jak producent dane części złoży, przykład zapałek - masz jedną złamiesz masz 100 nie dasz rady. Więc tak jak wyżej napisałem sam mam drabinę tej firmy i nie narzekam ani na jej jakość ani na funkcjonalność.

----------


## kondrad31

krause znam mam i polecam .

----------


## Boss Budowniczy

Ja zakupiłem ostatnio do firmy drabinę 3x10 firmy ALTREX model NEVADA., to jest dopiero klasa sama w sobie, rozkładanie jej to czysta przyjemność, wszystko gładziutko chodzi, szczeble wyprofilowane tak, żeby się stopa nie ześlizgnęła, bardzo stabila. A co najbardziej cieszy, że w standardzie są rolki do przesuwania drabiny po ścianie. Koleś w sklepie mówił, że Państwowa Straż Pożarna używa drabin tej firmy.
Wcześniej używałem Briksa nie jest zła ale ww. to zupełnie inna liga.

----------


## mietek440

Odgrzewacie kotleta , ostatni wpis 23-04-2014

----------


## jareckim

> Odgrzewacie kotleta , ostatni wpis 23-04-2014


Jeżeli drabiny aluminiowe to tylko krause lub eurostyl. Pracowało się trochę na wykończeniówce i generalnie w budowlance w Niemczech i tam jeżeli pracowało się na jakiś drabinach to były to krause lub eurostyle. Tylko tam, koszt takiej drabiny w stosunku do zarobków, to są śmiesznie niskie ceny. 
Sprawdź sobie tą tutaj: http://www.alve.pl/linia/drabiny-alu...rostyl,240,324 można ją dowolnie złożyć, jak scyzoryk. Jest też wytrzymała, więc nie powinna się gibać.

----------


## mariuszww24

Zawsze mnie to bawiło, każdy mówi, że wybór drabiny to banalna sprawa, a jak co do czego przyjdzie, to nikt nie wie co wybrać  :smile:  Zwracaj szczególną uwagę na wykonanie, szerokość szczebli, w jakich częściach wysyłają drabinę i *czy spełnia wymogi BHP!!* Moim zdaniem najlepszy stosunek jakości do ceny jest w [moderowano] najszerszy wybór, a w krause jakość. Innych firm nie próbowałem i nie mam zamiaru, zawsze przy budowie kominów czy silosów, używamy tylko tych firm drabin ewakuacyjnych / kotwionych.

----------


## Andrzejjos

Jeżeli chcecie kupić naprawdę dobrą drabinę to polecam Wam drabiny firmy ALVE ich produkty od lat bardzo dobrze się sprawują na budowach jak i w domowych zastosowaniach. Ja osobiście mam dwie drabiny. Jedną do domu oraz 2-stronną do prac w ogrodzie przy drzewach i nie wyobrażam sobie pracy bez nich.

----------


## mietek440

Andrzejjos  napisz od razu że je sprzedajesz , to na pewno tanie drabiny , do dobrych im trochę daleko .

----------


## Wojsław

czyżby się BRIX poprawił przez te kilka lat ??
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ina+aluminiowa
ja nie zaryzykuję aby sprawdzić.

----------


## Wojsław

Chcę zwrócić jeszcze "uwagę" na firmę HOHER ... ewidentnie niemiecko brzmiącą, sprzedają jednak tylko na allegro, gdzie mają prawie 100% pozytywów ale jak się przyjrzałem co chwilę pojawiają się te same wpisy z tymi samymi numerami "transakcji" więc wiadomo już skąd te 99.9 . a także olx gdzie nie można napisać opinii ... na znanym portalu opinieo.pl nie można zamieścić informacji, bo firma nie widnieje, a dodając ją pokazuje, że widnieje .... gdyż udało mi się znaleźć stronę internetową, która jest warunkiem do zamieszczenia tam opini ....więc za wiele ściem, żeby się skusić na niską cenę

----------


## mariusz82

Trudno się nie zgodzić z jednym, każdy właściciel domku jednorodzinnego powinien wyposażyć się w drabinę. Zawsze znajdą się jakieś prace na wysokości w stylu: wywiercenie dziury w ścianie pod obraz, malowanie sufitu czy jakieś prace na zewnątrz jak przycinanie drzew. Najważniejsze z perspektywy naszego zdrowia jest wybieranie tylko sprawdzonych produktów. Wiele można przeczytać negatywnych opinii na temat chińskich produktów wykonanych z niskiej jakości materiałów. W ich przypadku nie trudno o bolesny wypadek. Dlatego też najlepszym wyborem będą drabiny domowe polskich producentów wykonane z wytrzymałego i lekkiego aluminium. Warto zwrócić też uwagę na to czy dany model posiada antypoślizgowe stopki zapewniające najwyższy standard bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## Paulina.Lewandowski

Ja polecam  :spam: . Jest producentem i dystrybutorem drabin jednocześnie i to duży plus, bo ceny konkurencyjne, a jakość super. Mamy drabinę do ogrodu od nich w codziennym użyciu od 4 lat i jest jak nowa  :smile:

----------

